# Did I buy the wrong size bibs? And what size jerseys to buy?



## yourrealdad (Jul 15, 2011)

Long battle against saddle sores, but another topic for another time.

Decided I would just let loose and buy a whole new wardrobe of bibs. 

I am 181cm/72 in and weigh 73-78kg/160-170lbs with 31in waist.

I wear a medium in every set of road kits I own. Right now this includes PI, Cuore, Hincappie, Pactimo, and Capo.

I just ordered the following bibs, all size Medium:

dhb Aeron Speed (have them and fit fine)
Gore C5
Giordana FR-C Pro 
Giordana FR-C Pro Thermal Tights
Assos T-Equipe Evo
Assos Cento Evo

According to all the size charts these are correct, but then I am reading some forum posts and others of similar size are saying large?

Did I mess up?

So next question is I am looking at some of the Assos (Equipe RS and T Mille) and Giordana (FR-C Pro) jerseys and am right in the middle of sizing. Chest is 39-40in.

So what size jerseys? I like a race fit, but also want it want it to be a comfortable race fit. Medium or Large.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

yourrealdad said:


> Long battle against saddle sores, but another topic for another time.
> 
> Decided I would just let loose and buy a whole new wardrobe of bibs.
> 
> ...


I have PI, Hincappi, Pactimo, Assos and Giordana stuff, all in large sizes and they fit similarly. Giordana has their Moda jerseys which are more generously cut more of a club fit than race fit. Your height and chest size are the same as me, but around 12lbs lighter with waist an inch or 2 smaller. I wear a Large in Giordana and Assos and they feel like race fit. The problem you may run into with the mediums is length if you go that route, especially with the Assos bibs which are cut a bit lower in the front. Assos jerseys are a tad larger than the typical (not Moda) Giordana and Pactimo more like PI and Hincappi at least in the pieces I have, but I would still call them race cut.


----------



## yourrealdad (Jul 15, 2011)

Srode,

Thank you for the informative response. 
If I am reading your post correctly you are saying you have large bibs and jerseys in all brands mentioned and they fit similarly. 
The main differences is in the jerseys with the race vs. club cuts, with Moda being slightly looser and the Assos being on par with PI and Pactimo.

Are you saying that the length is an issue with the jerseys?

I think this is reassuring if you are a large and I am a little lighter with a smaller waist for the bibs. 
I actually have some large PI and Hincappie bibs and jerseys and they are too big.

Jerseys still sounds like a toss up. You make it sound like large might be a better fit, but we don't really know where we differ in the weight.

I did order a medium Assos jersey this morning because I figure start small and move up.

Thanks again for helping me try to navigate the perils of online shopping


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I love my Assos bibs. I'm 5' 10", about 170lbs, 34" waist, with a lot of weight in my legs (sprinters build) and the mediums fit great. 

I like the low cut in the front of the bibs. I think it makes them more comfortable and they are much easier access for "natural breaks".


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

yourrealdad said:


> Srode,
> 
> Thank you for the informative response.
> If I am reading your post correctly you are saying you have large bibs and jerseys in all brands mentioned and they fit similarly.
> ...


I do have some Large PI Bibs that are loser than the Assos bibs for sure, which is why I stopped wearing them. My Hicappi bibs I stopped wearing because I hated the leg grippers which are useless IMHO and the chamois is one of my least favorites, so I can't say I remember well how they fit. 

The only time a medium jersey might be too short is with the Assos bibs because of the lower front. I also like the Assos bib because it's easier for nature breaks. As far as weight, when I am at race weight I'm 170 and wear 31 waist and they are a tad loose. The Large Jersey's fit well at that weight from Girodana, Assos and Pactimo. They are a bit snug right now but wearable.


----------



## yourrealdad (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks again for the feedback.

JR, I wish I had some sprinter's legs. So if you are good with the mediums it sounds like I will be good.

Jerseys are going to be a toss up I think. Like I said I ordered a Medium Assos so we will se how it fits. Race weight is about 160-163.

Starting off with one strike. Just got some PI stuff and the pants I ordered were about 2" too big. :mad2:


----------



## yourrealdad (Jul 15, 2011)

Gore C5 bibs came in and fit fine
Velocio Signature bibs medium came and fit fine.

Striking out on the jersey front so far. 
Assos SS Euipe bought a medium and fit was ok except the sleeves. Could have shot up some Mother Superior with this thing on. Hopefully, the large will solve this problem with minimal change on the chest.


----------

